

Paypal Redesigned - Bluz
https://www.paypal.com/home
What do you guys think about do their new design? I think it looks fantastic!
======
potatolicious
... and nothing has changed once you login. As a PayPal user I'd rather have
my dashboard/account views redesigned rather than an overhaul of a landing
page I will never look at for more than half a second...

~~~
cfinke
But any time PayPal redesigns the internal pages, every single tutorial on how
to actually accomplish something in PayPal becomes useless.

~~~
zinssmeister
that shouldn't stop a company of that size to take their product to the next
level.

------
maxko87
Wasn't this on here a few weeks ago?

Anyways, PayPal has been due for an update for a couple years now. As for why
it doesn't change when you log in, the main reason PayPal's doing this is to
compete with startupy new companies like Square and Stripe in terms of new
customer acquisitions. Those new customers won't leave PayPal after tying in
their bank accounts, etc., so PayPal isn't as worried about retaining them.

------
nilved
PayPal's _home page_ redesigned. The interior is still as outdated as ever.

~~~
zengr
I see an entirely different dashboard after login too. Maybe they are still
testing their redesign. It looks very cool.

------
DigitalSea
Saw this about a week ago on the homepage of HN. It's a substantial
improvement and the reason the logged in view hasn't been redesigned is
because Paypal is in the business of making money, if you change anything in
the process that makes them money and you annoy or confuse 1% of your visitors
when you're a site like Paypal that is a lot of lost cash.

Give it time, there will be a redesign of the logged in view eventually but as
it stands I like the logged in view I know it well and it works.

------
MattBearman
Maybe it's just me, but everything is starting to look a "Twitter Bootstrappy"
these days...

~~~
btipling
A more unified experience across the web is a good thing. It improves
usability. Imagine if your Windows or Mac UI for applications were all
designed differently. That's the web. So please, more people use Twitter
Bootstrap.

~~~
J_Darnley
And for several large programs they are. As media players have been discussed
recently: iTunes, Windows Media Player, Winamp all use non-standard
interfaces. Browsers have varying degrees of deviation from a "standard"
program with Chrome being the worst. LibreOffice and OpenOffice before it both
have some atypical components. I could go on.

------
brandoncapecci
Welcome to PayParallelogram? <https://squareup.com/>

------
mvkel
A new homepage does not a redesign make.

------
JHSheridan
Reminds me a lot of this: <http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/preview/>

------
lurkinggrue
Nice! They did it just for me!

------
taligent
That "Take the Tour" button is the stupidest thing I've seen in years.

